# shark fishing



## bmatthews248 (Jun 9, 2012)

I want to try shark fishing, but i hate conventional reels and want to use a spinning reel, what size would be adequate. Also i have read that i should spool braid and mono but which on the bottom and top. Thanks for any help.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I have caught little sharks on spinning reels as small a 40. ButI have also had "something" on an 80 size reel. It spooled the reel, smoked the drag, locked it up and stripped the main gear.. the "something" never sped up, never slowed down, and never turned.... it was like I hooked a bus...

As for the braid/mono question. Many people put a little mono on a reel first so that the braid doesn't slip on the spool. I have seen braid cut through this bottom mono. I personally put a layer of athletic tape on the spool, and then fill it with braid. You will want a mono shock/abraision leader on top of the braid. This will help keep the sharks skin and the sandy bottom from wearing through your braid main line. Mono takes the abuse better. Then on the end of the mono, you will want your steel bite leader.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Spinners, get the biggest , or lose all the line on a good one , you just never know what you hook to !


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Spinners, get the biggest , or lose all the line on a good one , you just never know what you hook to !


^^^ What he said... ^^^

When that "something" smoked my reel... I wasn't upset about the reel, I was upset about the 300+ yards of new braid that I lost!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Big hook, big bait, big fish, or in some cases, something you'll never see.

+1 on the mono backer and the right joining knot. Some use superglue too to keep the tag ends down &/or some tape as also mentioned above. One extra caution on leadering of your braid top shot, it cuts like a razor if you aren't careful. 

Catch 'em up!


----------

